# Vet required



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

We are trying to plan a trip to the uk in August we need a vet at Honfleur can anybody help ? hopefully one that is near a campsite.
Thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr Violaine Letisse, 14 Rue de Vases - close to the main Aire in Honfleur. She speaks good English and is reasonably inexpensive.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes she is good, right opposite the aire and up the road from Camping la Phare

tel: 02 31 98 82 46
fax:02 31 88 17 67
email: [email protected]


----------

